# Food Safety News Sat 6/6/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 6, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 6/6/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Study finds people believe false info about COVID-19 and food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 06, 2020 12:04 am Almost half of the people asked in a survey have said it was safe to eat fruits and vegetables washed with soap or diluted bleach. University College London and The Health Sciences Academy found 43 percent of participants wrongly believe the practice was safe, supposedly done to remove potential Coronavirus viral particles. The study saw... Continue Reading




 


 




*Irish agencies repeat don’t wash raw chicken message*
By News Desk on Jun 06, 2020 12:03 am The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) has used the backdrop of World Food Safety Day to remind people never to wash raw chicken. FSAI and Safe Food, a group that promotes awareness and knowledge of food safety and nutrition on the island of Ireland, said washing raw chicken can spread food poisoning bacteria up... Continue Reading


----------

